# Help in selecting Blu ray



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all

I am new to the forum and looking for help in selecting a Blu ray. It will be used in a dedicated media room as a player and to stream from Netflix or something similar. I was directed toward the Samsung-BDC5500. Any one have any experience with this unit. Any other suggestions.

THANK YOU.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I, myself have a PS3 and it's a very good player for the money plus it can do almost anything a computer can do. Also there is OPPO which i've heard very good things about. I'm sure others will chime in with more suggestions for you.:clap:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, my opinion, here are three very good choices depending upon your needs and budget.
1: Sony PlayStation 3, very good player and doubles as a gaming machine. A bit spendy if you don't play games.
2: Oppo BDP-83, arguably the best all around player BDP, SACD, DVD-A, DVD up-conversion. A bit on the expensive side, especially if SACD and DVD-A are not a priority.
3: Panasonic DMP-BD85K or DMP-BD65K, very good BDP, excellent DVD up-conversion, outstanding PQ and reasonably priced.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Oppo is a great player but doesn't stream video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If something under $150 is your option the Panasonic DMP BD65 is the only choice. Nothing else comes even close unless you buy the PS3 or the Oppo. The Panasonic has the very best upconversion available even the PS3 does not quite come up to the quality and the Oppo costs even more. The Panasonic does not have Netflix however it does stream U-Tube video and also have some other very useful Internet features.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Tony,
It is my understanding that with the BD65 & 85 Netflix, Pandora, Twitter and Fox Sports have been added to the VIERA CAST. Though I cannot confirm.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I really enjoy the PS3 because of all of the capabilities it offers.:sn:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nova said:


> Tony,
> It is my understanding that with the BD65 & 85 Netflix , Pandora , Twitter and Fox Sports have been added to the VIERA CAST. Though I cannot confirm.


Hmmm, if thats so then its en even bigger deal and no contest for sub $200 units. My BD60 (the 65's predecessor) is still fantastic as it uses all the same parts as the newer units. The upconversion is better then my Toshiba AX2 That I had with the Silicon optic reon chip.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with all the votes for Panasonic as best-bang-for-buck. If you foresee SACD/DVDA, then the Oppo, if you want a game console, PS3, otherwise Panny all the way. I myself picked up a BD60 ex-floor model a month ago for $50 and couldn't be happier with the playback, both BD and upconvertsion of DVD. 
I'm not sure about the Netflix, but I'm reasonably certain VieraCast has at least added Amazon VOD.
I personally love the idea of streaming, but I don't think the infrastructure is there to really support it yet.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Just bought the Panny bd85 online for 157 shipped. Excited to get it... a great deal for sure.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

glaufman said:


> I agree with all the votes for Panasonic as best-bang-for-buck. If you foresee SACD/DVDA, then the Oppo, if you want a game console, PS3, otherwise Panny all the way. I myself picked up a BD60 ex-floor model a month ago for $50 and couldn't be happier with the playback, both BD and upconvertsion of DVD.
> I'm not sure about the Netflix, but I'm reasonably certain VieraCast has at least added Amazon VOD.
> I personally love the idea of streaming, but I don't think the infrastructure is there to really support it yet.


I have the same machine and keep throwing things at it that other machines have trouble with and it shines. I have compared it to lots of other players and have yet to find one that performs better. Some are faster, have features that this one lacks, but the basic player continues to surprise me. I can't see any difference between it and the new models in performance, only features. I think it has the best upconversion of any player that I have seen and it handles de-interlacing and DVDs so well that I continue to be pleased. And I am pretty picky about my video. To be fair, many of the current players from the major vendors are also very good, but to get a product at this price from a vendor that has been consistently superior in service and support makes the Panasonic machines a no-brainer to me. The superior upconversion seals it for me.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Enjoy it!


----------

